# Wheel Pig Weight System For Your Ax-10 Wheels And Many Other Also



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

here are some shot of the wheel pig system installed 

this is a awesome way to get all the weight where you need it on your ax-10 wheels



























CHECK THE WHOLE SYSTEM OUT HERE 
http://www.zipgraver.com/wheelpig.htm


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Tell Them I Sent Ya


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

How well do you like them? Im thinking about a set.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

these are a awesome way to take care of the weight in your rims and work great 

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
on this item 

tell Gary Bob sent ya


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Something is wrong here. They have the 8 hole wheelset, with the large beadlocks. My truck came with 8 hole wheels and small dia beadlocks. I emailed him he told me 28.95 is for 1 pr of weights. It says set on the website. Hes telling me i have to buy large dia beadlocks. Youve got small dia beadlocks on your truck which wheels do you have?


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

I have 6 slot and just use the rear beadlock on the front
it should state a pr not a set


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Ahhh. Thanks for that info.


----------



## philb1 (Sep 29, 2001)

Nice Setup!!!!!!!


----------

